# Hey Admins...Can We Get a Weave Forum Section??



## jamaicalovely (Aug 4, 2008)

*Just wondering.

Lately, there have been quite a few posts and questions related to weaves.   It's kind of time consuming to filter through the "Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion" section for them.

Ladies can go there for questions on type of hair to buy, styling options, weave maintenance, recommended stylists, and etc.

We know we know...BHM has a pretty thorough weave section.   The Weave Forum section here would be for those ladies who just prefer to stay on LHCF and have no interest to visit BHM.

Just a thought

Ladies, what do you think?
*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 4, 2008)

...and lacefronts.
This is a good idea.


----------



## Mena (Aug 4, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> *Just wondering.*
> 
> *Lately, there have been quite a few posts and questions related to weaves. It's kind of time consuming to filter through the "Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion" section for them.*
> 
> ...


 

make a group?


----------



## plastic (Aug 4, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> make a group?



makes sense


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe as a subgroup you can have naturals, weaves, relaxers, etc.


----------



## Mena (Aug 4, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Maybe as a subgroup you can have naturals, weaves, relaxers, etc.


 

ohh im excited


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 4, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> make a group?



Yeah, nice idea. 

But, I think we need something we can jump right into from the main page.  

Besides, I checked out the groups section and it is not as active as this new weave section can be.  

I'm sorry...I'm organizing again, ladies.


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 4, 2008)

that would be good....


----------



## soulie (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm relatively new, but does the procedure for setting up a new section include moving the existing threads to that section?  That would be so good!  Also, I would suggest that initially weaves and lacefronts be combined.  They overlap so much and a frequently asked question is 'which one should i have'; it would be nice to find both sides in one place.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> *Just wondering.*
> 
> *Lately, there have been quite a few posts and questions related to weaves. It's kind of time consuming to filter through the "Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion" section for them.*
> 
> ...


 

This is a great idea!


----------



## mahoganee (Aug 5, 2008)

Great idea. It would save so much time.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 5, 2008)

I likey!!!...


----------



## poookie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think this would split up people unnecessarily, the same way a natural forum would.  i think creating a group would be the best idea.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

Other forums have sections for weaves. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's a good idea but if they won't give us a naturals section why would they give us weave?  There's way more naturals on the board than weave wearers. 

I do think maybe we should do a catch all thread for basic weave info or something because it seems like the same questions keep showing up as new posts. Maybe it'll die down now that the search is back working?


----------



## beverly (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with this statement.. 





poookie said:


> I think this would split up people unnecessarily, the same way a natural forum would.  i think creating a group would  be the best idea.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 5, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I think it's a good idea but if they won't give us a naturals section why would they give us weave?  There's way more naturals on the board than weave wearers.
> 
> I do think maybe we should do a catch all thread for basic weave info or something because it seems like the same questions keep showing up as new posts. Maybe it'll die down now that the search is back working?



Did we ask for a natural section in the past?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 5, 2008)

beverly said:


> I agree with this statement..



Ok, I'll start a group for now.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/group.php?groupid=199   But, I agree with a few ladies above that it will save many of us time if we need quick info.   Majority of the ladies on LHCF don't keep weaves in all the time.  

Thanks for the idea.

Oh, I just noticed that they moved this thread to the Suggestions Q&A.

So, ladies if you really want a weaves forum, blow up this thread.  Maybe the admins will consider.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 5, 2008)

LHCF is one of the places where ladies can come and not be divided by natural or relaxed hair. So, don't hold your breath on there being a natural forum. 

As for a weave forum, this is me (other mods may have differing thoughts) but this forum is about growing _your own_ hair. It seems to me that a weave forum conflicts with that.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 5, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> LHCF is one of the places where ladies can come and not be divided by natural or relaxed hair. So, don't hold your breath on there being a natural forum.
> 
> As for a weave forum, this is me (other mods may have differing thoughts) but this forum is about growing _your own_ hair. It seems to me that a weave forum conflicts with that.




I realize a lot of folx use weaves for protective styles, but I agree with you.


----------



## Duff (Aug 5, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> LHCF is one of the places where ladies can come and not be divided by natural or relaxed hair. So, don't hold your breath on there being a natural forum.
> 
> As for a weave forum, this is me (other mods may have differing thoughts) but this forum is about growing _your own_ hair. It seems to me that a weave forum conflicts with that.


great point!


----------



## soulie (Aug 6, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> LHCF is one of the places where ladies can come and not be divided by natural or relaxed hair. So, don't hold your breath on there being a natural forum.
> 
> As for a weave forum, this is me (other mods may have differing thoughts) but this forum is about growing _your own_ hair. It seems to me that a weave forum conflicts with that.


 
Excellent point.

Perhaps a sticky - all protective styling?  That could encompass LF, Weave, braids...


----------



## beverly (Aug 6, 2008)

Social Groups sound like a great idea for now, maybe we can revisit it in the future, but I would like for us to all stay together in the hair forum


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 6, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Did we ask for a natural section in the past?



Yes, more than once and we were turned down each time for the reasons Bev mentioned about not wanting the board to be divided.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 6, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> LHCF is one of the places where ladies can come and not be divided by natural or relaxed hair. So, don't hold your breath on there being a natural forum.
> 
> As for a weave forum, this is me (other mods may have differing thoughts) but this forum is about growing _your own_ hair. It seems to me that a weave forum conflicts with that.



Supergirl makes a good point.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, love you guys even more after your responses.   Love the sisterhood. :blowkiss:


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 18, 2008)

i would love that alot..i luv a weave..lol


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 30, 2008)

I think weaves are a wonderful way to grow hair out and it would be nice to have sub catagories about weave/natural hair etc. BUT now that I hear other peoples opinions it makes sense to leave the board as is and just bookmark things that are near and dear to ME. Love you guys!!! GO LHCF!!!


----------



## *KP* (Oct 14, 2008)

Weave board would be great, I don't think it would divide us...sometimes you wear weaves and sometimes you don't

And it's a great protective style to grow our hair!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 14, 2008)

we cant have everythang in this life or on this board!  lol


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome idea!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know the answer has already been answered, but just to add my two little cents, I do not think that would be a good idea, just like some had mentioned already. Not only will it divide us, but it would have ppl wanna bring up different forums (i.e. forum for naturals, forums for ppl with color, and forums for many other different things, and then we will just have tooo many forums.) 
again, just my 2 cents. sorry to beat a dead horse.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 19, 2008)

special_k said:


> Weave board would be great, I don't think it would divide us...sometimes you wear weaves and sometimes you don't
> 
> And it's a great protective style to grow our hair!


 
To tell the truth, I really don't like how convoluted the forum page structure of BHM looks. You can't give people too many choices, it's confusing.

I mean, when will it end? A forum for people who like Gala apples, Asian pears, yellow watermelon, etc.

A protective styling thread would be better IMO because it focuses more at what the heart of LHCF is and that is growing your OWN hair.  So, the focus would be to find a protective style while a Weaves section forum would mainly be based on wearing weaves and not really focus on how to care for your hair under the weave, which is what the BHM Weave forum is about. I rarely see threads asking how to care for your own hair under the weave.


----------

